# Southwest Conference Girls



## LifeOfSoccer (Mar 8, 2021)

Does anyone know when they may release some sort of schedule for the ECNL/ECRL season for the Southwest Conference?


----------



## Speed (Mar 8, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Does anyone know when they may release some sort of schedule for the ECNL/ECRL season for the Southwest Conference?


don't they have it now its just being dealt with at the club level and you have to get it from them?


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 8, 2021)

Speed said:


> don't they have it now its just being dealt with at the club level and you have to get it from them?


THIS


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 8, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Does anyone know when they may release some sort of schedule for the ECNL/ECRL season for the Southwest Conference?


Have you looked at the website lately? There are games and schedules posted.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Mar 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Have you looked at the website lately? There are games and schedules posted.


Yes, but they are not happening or the team played a different team.  Playing is fresh in So Cal, so I'm sure it's going to be a while before we all get the hang of this again.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 8, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Yes, but they are not happening or the team played a different team.  Playing is fresh in So Cal, so I'm sure it's going to be a while before we all get the hang of this again.


Gotcha.  Our Club gave us a schedule which is now up in the ECNL/RL site but told us it could change depending on County guidance. We played the first 2 this weekend.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 9, 2021)

I think the DOC's are busy getting permits, fields and times set. So it will take a little time for a full schedule to be posted.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

The ECNL app seem to have the more updated info compared to the website so check that out, the TBA or no time/locations still need to be reconciled but at least the placeholders are mostly there.   Some changes are inevitable but getting in the remaining 14x or so games will be nice.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Gotcha.  Our Club gave us a schedule which is now up in the ECNL/RL site but told us it could change depending on County guidance. We played the first 2 this weekend.


Definitely seeing a lot of accurate scores / updates from what I'm getting 2nd hand from friends on these teams. It's getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 9, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Definitely seeing a lot of accurate scores / updates from what I'm getting 2nd hand from friends on these teams. It's getting there, slowly but surely.


Since we are currently still in ECRL, I’m learning the some ECNL Clubs don’t have ECRL teams at every age group (ie 2006).  Kind of a bummer!


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Since we are currently still in ECRL, I’m learning the some ECNL Clubs don’t have ECRL teams at every age group (ie 2006).  Kind of a bummer!


I think over time you will see the ECNL clubs expand their age groups who are in ecRl.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Since we are currently still in ECRL, I’m learning the some ECNL Clubs don’t have ECRL teams at every age group (ie 2006).  Kind of a bummer!





Desert Hound said:


> I think over time you will see the ECNL clubs expand their age groups who are in ecRl.


Like Rising and Az Arsenal right? One has only older RL teams one only younger RL teams?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 9, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Like Rising and Az Arsenal right? One has only older RL teams one only younger RL teams?


Them too?  I was referring to a SoCal team.  Just find it hard to believe that they can’t field two teams at all the age groups.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Them too?  I was referring to a SoCal team.  Just find it hard to believe that they can’t field two teams at all the age groups.


It’s simple. Parents are recognizing that it’s not worth paying so much to be on a reserve team.    Family priorities and youth interest  have changed since the pandemic hit.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Them too?  I was referring to a SoCal team.  Just find it hard to believe that they can’t field two teams at all the age groups.


The population in AZ doesn't support fielding 2 competitive letter league teams plus a competitive state league team.  Clubs will still support the state soccer association, and they should. Parent's don't want to pay the extra dinero to travel to CA to get their pants blown off.  In some(some would argue most)  cases, the  state league teams are better than the letter league B teams (DPL/ECRL).


----------



## happy9 (Mar 9, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It’s simple. Parents are recognizing that it’s not worth paying so much to be on a reserve team.    Family priorities and youth interest  have changed since the pandemic hit.


I would add that pre-pandemic, supplemental leagues like DPL/ECRL weren't really catching on in AZ.  If not on the "A" team, why travel to CA.  Your talent runs much deeper than ours due to population. 

Quickly becomes obvious that these add-ons are money making ventures.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 9, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It’s simple. Parents are recognizing that it’s not worth paying so much to be on a reserve team.    Family priorities and youth interest  have changed since the pandemic hit.


Interesting perspective but are you sure it is reality in So Cal? I am not aware of any players who have quit or lowered their level of play due to the pandemic and I have been involved in youth soccer here for years.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 9, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I would add that pre-pandemic, supplemental leagues like DPL/ECRL weren't really catching on in AZ.  If not on the "A" team, why travel to CA.  Your talent runs much deeper than ours due to population.
> 
> Quickly becomes obvious that these add-ons are money making ventures.


I agree with your point about 'why travel to Cal if not the "A" team. I would not do the ECRL either if I was the AZ clubs. For California ECNL clubs it makes tons of sense though.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

GT45 said:


> I agree with your point about 'why travel to Cal if not the "A" team. I would not do the ECRL either if I was the AZ clubs. For California ECNL clubs it makes tons of sense though.


You are right. I don’t have the data to support this statement.  I am just still in disbelief that parents would pay so much to be on a B team where they could just stay on flight 1.   I’ve heard from club DOCs that ECNL reserve (ECRL) is a money making revenue stream  for clubs.    ECNL is definitely valuable for those that want to compete at the highest level.  ECRL just doesn’t make sense to me.   I can tell you that at the 09 level for girls I am seeing a lot of flight 1 and 2 teams having a tough time finding girls to join.   Once they make the move to 11 v 11 we will see significant consolidation in this age group.


----------



## Venantsyo (Mar 10, 2021)

For pure anecdotal purposes, we have been told  of a few 09 players who have declined the ECRL option for financial/competition/logistics reasons.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You are right. I don’t have the data to support this statement.  I am just still in disbelief that parents would pay so much to be on a B team where they could just stay on flight 1.   I’ve heard from club DOCs that ECNL reserve (ECRL) is a money making revenue stream  for clubs.    ECNL is definitely valuable for those that want to compete at the highest level.  ECRL just doesn’t make sense to me.   I can tell you that at the 09 level for girls I am seeing a lot of flight 1 and 2 teams having a tough time finding girls to join.   Once they make the move to 11 v 11 we will see significant consolidation in this age group.


We personally know two kids that have not participated due to safety concern for the kids or their more vulnerable family members.

Clubs are not having problems getting players for the ECNL/ECRL teams in California.  Using a simple example pre-Covid a club has ECNL, ECRL, and SCDSL teams with 16 players each for a total of 48 kids.  Each team lost two kids due to financial hardship or Covid concern so you now have 42 kids.  The top 32 kids will still fill the ECNL and ECRL rosters.  It's the SCDSL coach who is now stuck with only 10 kids.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

GT45 said:


> I agree with your point about 'why travel to Cal if not the "A" team. I would not do the ECRL either if I was the AZ clubs. For California ECNL clubs it makes tons of sense though.


Absolutely does.  I would bet that as ECRL expands, there will be teams that will be competitive with the ECNL teams.  Regional play is very attractive to many families.  As ECRL players go on to play college, parents may see this as a more cost effective with minimal travel.  Dollar wise, ECRL is a smart move by ECNL.  Capitalize on the brand and broaden their reach.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Absolutely does.  I would bet that as ECRL expands, there will be teams that will be competitive with the ECNL teams. * Regional play is very attractive to many families.*  As ECRL players go on to play college, parents may see this as a more cost effective with minimal travel.  Dollar wise, ECRL is a smart move by ECNL.  Capitalize on the brand and broaden their reach.


Attractive to who bro?  Beach FC & Legend FC are not happy to play Regionally, trust me.  Smart move for biz, hell yes   Lastly, let's just call them soccer players and not ECRL player.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Attractive to who bro?  Beach FC & Legend FC are not happy to play Regionally, trust me.  Smart move for biz, hell yes   Lastly, let's just call them soccer players and not ECRL player.


Attractive to parents who would rather not travel to AZ or LV.  Those costs add up over the year  right?   

Financially literate parents who realize their player can play at A or B college while playing on a team that minimizes travels will maybe decide that ECRL is for them.  GOATS are everywhere, just gotta look bruh..

Beach and Legends will have ECRL next year as well or am I missing something.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 10, 2021)

And flight 1 isn't a money making revenue stream for clubs? If you can not make an ECNL club play for the right coach for your kid that will help her as a player and get to the next level if it's her goal and on a good enough team to get into some showcases even B teams at many clubs have that some B teams even use to be in ECNL with A team in DA. who cares what letters the patch has or if you even have a patch. And if you don't want to travel then don't play in a league that travels.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Mar 10, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Interesting perspective but are you sure it is reality in So Cal? I am not aware of any players who have quit or lowered their level of play due to the pandemic and I have been involved in youth soccer here for years.


Here in New England there has been a large influx of kids trying to get into the ECNL-R teams. My D is on the ECNL team, but they scrimmage the regional team in her age group and older within the club. Those teams have gotten so much stronger over the last couple of years with kids buying in due to all the uncertainty around GA-DPL up here. In our area ECNL-R it is becoming the top platform (aside from ECNL national) when compared to GA/DPL/NPL.

Each of the 18 ECNL clubs field a regional team at each age group. That said, we were one of the first regions in the country to have it, so probably a bit different here.


----------



## STX (Mar 10, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> In New England ECNL-R it is becoming the top platform (aside from ECNL national) when compared to GA/DPL/NPL.


Same in Texas.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You are right. I don’t have the data to support this statement.  I am just still in disbelief that parents would pay so much to be on a B team where they could just stay on flight 1.   I’ve heard from club DOCs that ECNL reserve (ECRL) is a money making revenue stream  for clubs.    ECNL is definitely valuable for those that want to compete at the highest level.  ECRL just doesn’t make sense to me.   I can tell you that at the 09 level for girls I am seeing a lot of flight 1 and 2 teams having a tough time finding girls to join.   Once they make the move to 11 v 11 we will see significant consolidation in this age group.


ECRL is a higher standard of play than SCDSL. That is very obvious at the high school ages. I cannot speak for the youngers though. Do clubs charge different fees based on the league they are in? That is not my experience. Obviously travel fees are different based on your league.


----------



## supercell (Mar 12, 2021)

It's a bit bizarre ... in most of the country, parents complain that ECNL has too much travel. Then ECRL appears as a solution with less travel and expense, and folks don't want it? It sounds like people just want ECNL their way, on their terms.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 15, 2021)

supercell said:


> It's a bit bizarre ... in most of the country, parents complain that ECNL has too much travel. Then ECRL appears as a solution with less travel and expense, and folks don't want it? It sounds like people just want ECNL their way, on their terms.


----------

